# "Charles Buck - Cast Steel" Chisels



## ReptheZia (Jan 29, 2012)

I was just gifted this set of chisels by my step-sister. I tried to do some research about era/year there were made and possible value. ( http://sawnutz.galootcentral.com/buck/charles_buck.htm) Unfortunately, I couldn't find anything that helped me besides huge chunks of time where they stamped different names depending on the business transitions (Charles buck-buck brothers).

I know there are some incredibly educated people here, and would love any insight you could provide about these bad boys. Thanks in advance!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

This might help
With some work those will be some fine tools, pretty great gift.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I think you've got some nice chisels there.


----------



## ReptheZia (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm hoping they'll shape up well! My shop is in shambles since moving in April. I don't have any sharpening station set up. Thanks TOF, for the link.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

You may want to cross post to this thread, lots of knowledgeable folks follow it.


----------



## ReptheZia (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll do that, thanks TOF!


----------

